# Telekom kann jeden Haushalt dazu zwingen, Telekom-Modem zu kaufen



## Nautilus7 (3. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe, das war noch nicht in den News, hab hier jedoch nichts dazu gefunden.

Ich habe gerade diesen Beitrag gelesen: Internet-Kontrolle: Jeder Haushalt muss Modem der Deutschen Telekom kaufen | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN

Wenn alles stimmt, was in dem Artikel geschildert wird, dann könnte das beängstigende Konsequenzen haben.
Scheinbar wurde ein Gesetz beschlossen, welches jeden deutschen Haushalt dazu zwingt, ein Telekom-Modem zu besitzen. Sonst gibt's kein Internet. Dieses Gesetz wurde von der Öffentlichkeit weitgehend unbemerkt beschlossen. 
Was droht ist eine Monopolstellung der Telekom im Providergeschäft (und außerdem in der Router- und Modemherstellerbranche).
Laut Autor wird die Regierung dies wohl sogar eher noch begrüßen, anstatt dagegen vorzugehen. Denn es bedeutet eine Einnahme-Quelle - und außerdem ganz nebenbei die totale Kontrolle der Netzzugänge.

Zugegeben, der Text ist nicht ganz sachlich, scheint aber inhaltlich weitgehend zu stimmen. 
Klingt alles ganz schön dramatisch..

ps: Sorry für etwaige Grammatik- oder Tippfehler - ich kann nur mit einer Hand tippen, die andere liegt in Gips.


----------



## Jan565 (3. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Stimmt, werden die nicht mit durch kommen. Die Telekom hat jetzt schon klagen ohne Ende am Hals wegen dem Drossel mist und sowas würde die ganz abschießen. Ich stehe kurz davor den Laden zu Kündigen und wo anders hin zu gehen. 

Wird auf jeden Fall vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht laden und dort wieder zerschlagen werden!


----------



## Nautilus7 (3. Mai 2013)

Hoffe ich auch!

Wir wären auch schon längst zu einem anderen Anbieter gewechselt... wenn es denn auf unserer kleinen Insel hier im Norden einen gäbe..


----------



## DarkMo (3. Mai 2013)

Nautilus7 schrieb:


> Dieses Gesetz wurde von der Öffentlichkeit weitgehend unbemerkt beschlossen.


 auch wenn ichs mir irgendwie garnich vorstellen kann, der zeitpunkt würde ja wieder passen. wie man hört is ja grad wieder voll toll fussball saison und alle hocken vor der glotze um den blödsinn anzustarren statt auf was andres zu achten - bzw nachrichten brauchen nix andres zu zeigen als den rotz da. sollen sie die fussball industrie fördern und jedem der jungs nen ball spendieren - gibts keinen streit mehr und alle können sich wieder um wichtigeres kümmern


----------



## Nautilus7 (3. Mai 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> auch wenn ichs mir irgendwie garnich vorstellen kann, der zeitpunkt würde ja wieder passen. wie man hört is ja grad wieder voll toll fussball saison und alle hocken vor der glotze um den blödsinn anzustarren statt auf was andres zu achten - bzw nachrichten brauchen nix andres zu zeigen als den rotz da. sollen sie die fussball industrie fördern und jedem der jungs nen ball spendieren - gibts keinen streit mehr und alle können sich wieder um wichtigeres kümmern


 
das ist jetzt zwar alles schon ziemlich Offtopic, aber ich bin auch Fußballfan. - Fußball ist kein Blödsinn! 

Nachrichten gucke ich eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr. Neuigkeiten lese ich lieber im Internet, da es hier mehr gibt als die immer wieder gleichen Tagesthemen auf allen Sendern im TV.


----------



## Uwe64LE (3. Mai 2013)

Die Überschrift ist genau so schwachsinnig (soll wohl aufreißerisch sein) wie der Inhalt der Meldung.
Niemand kann *jeden Haushalt* zwingen, etwas zu kaufen.
Die Telekom könnte etwas in ihre AGB schreiben, was ihre *Kunden* zwingt, bestimmte hardware zu nutzen, wenn sie denn Kunden bleiben wollten.
Dann hätte man immer noch die Wahl, den Vertrag zu kündigen.
Fakt ist, dass man dann in einem Dilemma steckt, falls man keine Alternativen haben sollte.

Aber selbst, wenn man als Kunde dann das Modem nutzen müsste, geht davon die Welt auch nicht unter.
Die Kabelbetreiber zwingen ihre Kunden ja schließlich auch, ihr Kabel-Modem zu nutzen.
Ob man dann einen eigenen Router nach Wahl dran klemmt oder nicht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Hatuja (3. Mai 2013)

1. Sollte die Telekom die Drosselung tatsächlich so durchziehen, werde ich auf jeden Fall den Anbieter wechseln.
2. Sollte das mit den "Überwachungs- Modems" tatsächlich so kommen, werde ich mein Internet komplett kündigen und auf "freie" WLans ausweichen.


----------



## mrfloppy (3. Mai 2013)

nicht ganz wirklich glaubwürdig und versuchen tun es ALLE provider, ihre eigenen geräte an den mann zu bringen

www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Online-Keine_Chance_dem_Router-Zwang_-6945376.html


----------



## Nautilus7 (3. Mai 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist genau so schwachsinnig (soll wohl aufreißerisch sein) wie der Inhalt der Meldung.



Falls du damit "meine" Meldung meinst.



Nautilus7 schrieb:


> Zugegeben, der Text ist nicht ganz sachlich, scheint aber inhaltlich weitgehend zu stimmen.







Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass man dann in einem Dilemma steckt, falls man keine Alternativen haben sollte.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie sich die ganze Sache mit den Resellern Vodafone, O2, usw. verhalten würde. Jedenfalls meine ich gelesen zu haben, das über 70% aller deutschen Haushalte keine alternative zu den Leitungen der Telekom haben. (Habe jetzt keine Quelle parat, sorry)

Jedenfalls gehöre ich zu jenen Leuten - genauso wie der Rest der Insel. In ländlichen Gegenden gibts halt kein Kabel-Deutschland oder Unity.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2013)

Ich lasse mir doch nicht so ein Kastrat vorschreiben. Die müßten mal langsam die Flaggenfarbe ändern in Rot. Ich dachte immer hier gibt es noch eine freie Marktwirtschaft?


> Fußball ist kein Blödsinn!


Was soll es sonst sein? 
irgendwann werden die anderen Anbieter ( wenn es dann überhaupt noch welche gibt ) dem Kunden auch das Hausgerät aufnötigen


----------



## noname545 (3. Mai 2013)

bei 1und1 kannst du jedes beliebige Modem anklemmen, hat mir sogar der Support persönlich bestätigt. Zum glück bin ich nicht bei der Telekom, die geben mir keine Leitung mehr weil ich kein Kunde mehr bin


----------



## Nautilus7 (3. Mai 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was soll es sonst sein?


 Der deutsche Nationalsport! Naja ich denke das Thema kann man mal woanders diskutieren, sonst weicht das hier noch zu sehr in OT ab.

On-Topic: Wie ich schon gesagt habe, der Text ist ziemlich dramatisiert, nur scheint da ja irgendwas mit diesem Gesetzentschluss dahinterzustecken.


----------



## Hatuja (3. Mai 2013)

noname545 schrieb:


> bei 1und1 kannst du jedes beliebige Modem anklemmen, hat mir sogar der Support persönlich bestätigt. Zum glück bin ich nicht bei der Telekom, die geben mir keine Leitung mehr weil ich kein Kunde mehr bin



Ja im Moment kannst du das bei allen außer Kabel-Internet.



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> [...] Niemand kann *jeden Haushalt* zwingen, etwas zu kaufen.
> Die Telekom könnte etwas in ihre AGB schreiben, was ihre *Kunden* zwingt, bestimmte hardware zu nutzen, wenn sie denn Kunden bleiben wollten.
> Dann hätte man immer noch die Wahl, den Vertrag zu kündigen.[...]



Nun, nicht jeden Haushalt. Aber alle, die "klassisches" Internet aus der Telefondose wollen. Ein Anbieter wechsel nutzt dir nichts!

Das Problem ist, dass mittlerweile ALLE (Ich denke außer diejenigen, die Internetanschluss übers Kabel haben) quasi  Kunden der Telekom sind. 
Denn die Leitungen, die DSLAMs und der Hausanschluss gehört immer noch der Telekom. Andere Anbieter "mieten" quasi nur ein Nutzungsrecht. Bisher endete diese "Kontrolle" bei der Telefondose. Dass soll sich nun scheinbar ändern und das ganze soll erst nach dem Modem enden.
Bedeutet, dass die Telekom ihre DSLAMs (die DSL Verteiler) so konfigurieren dürfte, dass diese ausschließlich mit Telekom-Modems kommunizieren. Auch, wenn du 1&1 Kunde bist.
In wiefern die Infrastruktur von KD ihnen selbst gehört, oder auch von der Telekom gemietet ist, weiß ich nicht.

Klemmst du also, auch als 1&1 Kunde, ein nicht Telekom Modem an, bleibt die Leitung tot!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2013)

Ist da massig Schmiergeld ähh Regierungssponsering geflossen? Nach dem Volksmodem kommen dann wohl auch die Volksseiten die man dann nur aufrufen darf


----------



## HGHarti (3. Mai 2013)

HAllo früher hatte auch jeder ein modem der telekom,da gab es noch keine Router wie heute.


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Mai 2013)

Diese Meldung trifft auch auf fast alle anderen Anbieter zu, die sich bei der Telekom ihre Netze mieten, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind das sogut wie alle anderen Provider, da ist nichts mehr mit Anbieter wechseln, das ist ja das perfide.
Und wenn dann die Telekom diktiert, welches Modem an ihren Netzen angeschlossen werden dürfen... tja spinnt euch die Sache mal weiter.^^


----------



## Euda (3. Mai 2013)

Schwachsinn; das würde die Einstellung ganzer Produktsparten sämtlicher Hersteller auf einem freien, deutschen Markt implizieren. -> à 'ihr weg - wir Monopol; wer hat's beschlossen: Wir'. 
Das kann man sicherlich nicht umsetzen respektive einfach so beschließen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. Mai 2013)

haha , wenn die Telekom denkt das sie in meinem/unserem Haushalt ihr komisches Überwachungsroutermodemteil reinzuklemmen , bekommt es ne CFW ( hoffendlich gibt es sowas bis dahin) und die Sperre ist weg  wenn nicht , dann kommt Internet über die Schüssel. Haben eigendlich nicht so viele , ist schnell und ich denk das da nix mit Drosselung in sicht ist ( Skytron und co.)


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. Mai 2013)

Nautilus7 schrieb:


> Der deutsche Nationalsport! Naja ich denke das Thema kann man mal woanders diskutieren, sonst weicht das hier noch zu sehr in OT ab.
> 
> On-Topic: Wie ich schon gesagt habe, der Text ist ziemlich dramatisiert, nur scheint da ja irgendwas mit diesem Gesetzentschluss dahinterzustecken.


 
Nee, der Deutsche Nationalsport heißt Nörgeln 

Falls da was dran ist und unsere unsäglich verblödete und inkompetente Regierung tatsächlich damit durchkommen sollte, bekommt Angela Merkel von mir persönlich ein Facelifting!


----------



## Nautilus7 (4. Mai 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Falls da was dran ist und unsere unsäglich verblödete und inkompetente Regierung tatsächlich damit durchkommen sollte, bekommt Angela Merkel von mir persönlich ein Facelifting!


 

--

Nebenbei, hier wurde von DSL per Schüssel gesprochen, hat damit schon jemand hier Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## mrfloppy (4. Mai 2013)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ja im Moment kannst du das bei allen außer Kabel-Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wer hat dir das denn erzählt das die provider alle bei telekom anmieten? was ist das denn für ein aus den haaren gezogener mist? vodafone, qsc, netcologne usw haben ALLE eigene technik

das heißt es wird lediglich die leitung angemietet, die reine kupferleitung


----------



## maxmueller92 (4. Mai 2013)

Hab schon bissl was getrunken, möglich, dass ich das ganze nicht richtig verstanden habe.
Aber für mich klingt es so, als ob die Telekom das nur bei Telekomnutzern machen könnte, an sich ja kein Problem, oder? 
Und wenn es wirklich so schlimm ist, wie es meine Vorstellungskraft zulässt, kann der Laden einpacken....Zumindest ich und n paar Leute die ich kenne würden dagegen massiv Protest einlegen (und der Rest Deutschlands mitmachen).


----------



## Nautilus7 (4. Mai 2013)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Hab schon bissl was getrunken, möglich, dass ich das ganze nicht richtig verstanden habe.
> Aber für mich klingt es so, als ob die Telekom das nur bei Telekomnutzern machen könnte, an sich ja kein Problem, oder?
> Und wenn es wirklich so schlimm ist, wie es meine Vorstellungskraft zulässt, kann der Laden einpacken....Zumindest ich und n paar Leute die ich kenne würden dagegen massiv Protest einlegen (und der Rest Deutschlands mitmachen).



Auf "nur Telekom" reduzieren ist so eine Sache. Berechnet man sämtliche Reseller mit ein, dann hat Drosselkom einen Marktanteil von über 80% in Deutschland.


----------



## maxmueller92 (4. Mai 2013)

Nja und dann hat man noch 20% die durch 80 Mil Deutsche nen ordentlichen Aufschwung erleben werden


----------



## Soulsnap (4. Mai 2013)

lies deinen letzten text morgen wenn der alk raus ist nochmal unf erkläre ihn mir dann bitte xD


----------



## Nautilus7 (4. Mai 2013)

Ein Großteil dieser 80% (sorry, hab schon wieder keine Quellen parat, müsste aber in etwa hinkommen) hat ja keine möglichkeit zu den Drosselkom-Unabhängigen Anbietern zu wechseln, da es auf dem Land fast überall (noch) nur Telekom-Leitungen gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2013)

HGHarti schrieb:


> HAllo früher hatte auch jeder ein modem der telekom,da gab es noch keine Router wie heute.



Früher hatten Telefone auch eine Wählscheibe und es gab auch noch die lustigen gelben Sabbelkammern an jeder Straßenecke, da nannte man es auch Deutsche Bundespost


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. Mai 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Früher hatten Telefone auch eine Wählscheibe und es gab auch noch die lustigen gelben Sabbelkammern an jeder Straßenecke, da nannte man es auch Deutsche Bundespost


 
Und man hat Toiletten noch zum Sch**ßen benutzt und nicht um sich selbst zu fotografieren. Sry, der musste sein  

Wo wir grade bei der Post sind: Wurde der nicht erst vor nicht all zu langer Zeit das Briefmonopol genommen? Da wurde doch alles getan, damit Mitbewerber auch mal einen Stich haben. Wird Zeit, dass man bei der Drosselkom auch mal genauer hinschaut.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Mai 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Früher hatten Telefone auch eine Wählscheibe und es gab auch noch die lustigen gelben Sabbelkammern an jeder Straßenecke, da nannte man es auch Deutsche Bundespost


 
Und da gab's auch noch die D-Mark und die Mauer und andere gute Sachen.

Um mal auf die ursprüngliche Nachricht zurück zu kommen:
Die Seite, auf der sie zu finden ist, ist eine echte Revolver-Website (aber gut gemacht) - Da wird gerne Panik geschürt und Stimmung gemacht.
Man darf also nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen, was dort zu lesen ist.


----------



## Voodoo2 (4. Mai 2013)

das erinnert mich an alte ISDN zeiten wisst ihr noch ?

man hatte von der t com ne AVM steck karte bekommen die bei vielen PC nicht funktionierte 

AVM war der grösste mist zu dem zeit punkt für viele

heute sind sie einer der besten router am markt


@*OctoCore*

die mauer war gut ?


----------



## Hawky1980 (4. Mai 2013)

Die Drosselkom kann derzeit so vieles, aber mit Sicherheit mir kein Kabelmodem andrehen. 
Es sei denn die haben die Lager von Untymedia geplündert. 


> Die Deutsche Telekom kann aufgrund einer neuen Rechtslage alle Internet-User zwingen, sich ein Telekom-Modem zu kaufen.


Bin gespannt wie die Drosselkom das bei mir umsetzen will.


----------



## maltris (4. Mai 2013)

> Ich stehe kurz davor den Laden zu Kündigen und wo anders hin zu gehen.



Warum labern immer alle nur aber machens nicht? 
Wir habens gemacht hier.


----------



## PanikGOW (4. Mai 2013)

Hammerartig, Unglaublich. Doch durchkommen werden Sie damit nicht!
Ich habe seid 8 Tagen einen neuen Anbieter. Telekom hat sich für uns völlig erledigt. Service Wüste!! Unglaublich was ich da so erlebt habe.


----------



## robbe07 (4. Mai 2013)

Oh Gott! Wie hier mal gleich alle wieder abgehen! Wieviel Prozent der Telekom Kunden ist es völlig egal, welches Modem sie dort zu stehen haben? Da wird locker die 90% Marke überschritten. Das Modell ist denen Wurst, nur funktionieren soll es. Da gehts aber schon los..... W-Lan braucht der User, das weiß er.
W-Lan einrichten? Holt man sich nen Techniker. Genau aus dem Grund und um bei technischen Problemen schnelleren Support zu bieten, vertreibt jeder Anbieter, wie die Telekom auch, seine Modelle.
Denn wo wird als Erstes angerufen, wenn I-Net mal wieder abschmiert? Richtig! Beim Anbieter. Wenn dann aber der Supporter ihm freundlich erklärt, das es nicht am Anbieter, sondern an dem Router/Modem vom Hersteller XY liegt, und er da nichts machen könne, wird was passieren? Genau! Es wird wieder auf die bösen und unfähigen Anbieter eingedroschen. 
Unter diesem Aspekt kann ich es verstehen, Hardware anzubieten, die auf den Anbieter zugeschnitten ist.
Wenn das euch paar Leuten hier stört, wechselt den Anbieter. Das wird weder die Telekom, noch irgendein anderen Anbieter jucken.


----------



## highspeedpingu (4. Mai 2013)

robbe07 schrieb:


> Oh Gott! Wie hier mal gleich alle wieder abgehen! Wieviel Prozent der Telekom Kunden ist es völlig egal, welches Modem sie dort zu stehen haben? Da wird locker die 90% Marke überschritten. Das Modell ist denen Wurst, nur funktionieren soll es. Da gehts aber schon los..... W-Lan braucht der User, das weiß er.
> W-Lan einrichten? Holt man sich nen Techniker. Genau aus dem Grund und um bei technischen Problemen schnelleren Support zu bieten, vertreibt jeder Anbieter, wie die Telekom auch, seine Modelle.
> Denn wo wird als Erstes angerufen, wenn I-Net mal wieder abschmiert? Richtig! Beim Anbieter. Wenn dann aber der Supporter ihm freundlich erklärt, das es nicht am Anbieter, sondern an dem Router/Modem vom Hersteller XY liegt, und er da nichts machen könne, wird was passieren? Genau! Es wird wieder auf die bösen und unfähigen Anbieter eingedroschen.
> Unter diesem Aspekt kann ich es verstehen, Hardware anzubieten, die auf den Anbieter zugeschnitten ist.
> Wenn das euch paar Leuten hier stört, wechselt den Anbieter. Das wird weder die Telekom, noch irgendein anderen Anbieter jucken.


 
Das Wort zum Sonntag sprach:
Ihr Mitarbeiter des Monats der Deutschen Telekom


----------



## Rizoma (4. Mai 2013)

Jungs hört auf News von den Deutsche Wirtschafts Nachrichten weiter zu verbreiten die sind noch schlimmer als die Bildzeitung die wollen nur Klicks mit ihren Reiserischen News machen.

EU will Anbau von Obst und Gemüse in Gärten regulieren | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN hat sich als Fake herausgestellt

Und wer diesen Telekom Beitrag liest und mal in sich geht bzw. etwas nachdenkt weiß auch das dies weder von der TK geplant ist noch überhaupt möglich ist (DWN beruft sich auf eine Gesetz Änderung aber welche wird nicht mal erwähnt). Ich habe schon meine Meinung über diesen Autor kund getan und damit leider ne Rote Karte und 3 Punkte von der Rennleitung bekommen (so viel zum Thema Meinungsfreiheit)


----------



## plaGGy (4. Mai 2013)

@highspeed: Er hat recht. So einfach ist das. Auch wenn du es nicht glauben solltest.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Mai 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich habe schon meine Meinung über diesen Autor kund getan und damit leider ne Rote Karte und 3 Punkte von der Rennleitung bekommen (so viel zum Thema Meinungsfreiheit)



ein persönlicher Angriff hat nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun. Wenn, dann erzähl es auch richtig. Und solche Dinge werden nicht öffentlich diskutiert, dafür gibt es eine moderatives Forum. 

Btt.


----------



## robbe07 (4. Mai 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Das Wort zum Sonntag sprach:
> Ihr Mitarbeiter des Monats der Deutschen Telekom


 
Nö du. Chemieindustrie. Und selbst?

@MalkavianChild: Wenn du meinen Beitrag mit diesem Grund editierst, so mißt du mit zweierlei Maß. mir wurde unterstellt, ich sei Mitarbeiter des Monats der Telekom und die mit einem Grinsen zu verniedlichen, ändert nichts an der Unterstellung.


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2013)

Ich halte die Quelle ebenfalls nicht für besonders seriös und auch beim in letzter Zeit viel zitierten Geschäftsführer von Viprinet weiß ich mittlerweile nicht mehr was ich von seinen Aussagen halten soll wenn ich mir dieses Interview (auf der selben Seite) durchlese: Drossel: Deutsche Telekom trifft Haushalte mit Kindern am stärksten | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN 

Zum Topic:

Schon heute kann einem ein Provider theoretisch vorschreiben, welches Gerät man nutzen "muss". Einige tun das auch bereits in dem sie einfach keine Zugangsdaten rausrücken und diese nur verschlüsselt im Gerät vorliegen. Man hat so gar keine Chance ein anderes Gerät an seinem Anschluss zu betreiben.


----------



## Rizoma (4. Mai 2013)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> ein persönlicher Angriff hat nichts mit  Meinungsfreiheit zu tun. Wenn, dann erzähl es auch richtig. Und solche  Dinge werden nicht öffentlich diskutiert, dafür gibt es eine moderatives  Forum.
> 
> Btt.


 
Ich habe es richtig erzählt nur ist da jemand anderer Meinung wie ist  außerdem ist dieser Fall zur Klärung im besagten Forumsteil nur ich  glaube nicht daran das da etwas tut da es ja ein Eingeständnis wäre das  jemand überreagiert hat.

Btt: Ich wäre nicht überrascht wenn sich das auch wieder als Fake erweisen würde alle anzeichen sprechen jedenfalls dafür


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Btt: Ich wäre nicht überrascht wenn sich das auch wieder als Fake erweisen würde alle anzeichen sprechen jedenfalls dafür



Naja ein "Fünkchen" Wahrheit könnte dran sein. Aber was diese Webseite in die Thematik hineininterpretiert (die Chinesen übernehmen deutsche Internetanschlüsse, der Staat schaltet per Knopfdruck das Internet ab, blabla) wäre eigentlich fast zum lachen wenn es nicht so viele Leute geben würde die mit dieser Panikmache abgehen. Man muss sich nur mal die Kommentare dort auf der Seite ansehen.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Mai 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und man hat Toiletten noch zum Sch**ßen benutzt und nicht um sich selbst zu fotografieren. Sry, der musste sein


 
 

Generation Facebook 

Aber die Drosselung wird kommen und die anderen werden nachziehen.
Aktuell sagt man nein um Kunden zugewinnen (das ist eine Steilvorlage für jede Marketing Abteilung), dann heißt es technischen Gründen müssen wir drosseln, da das Datenvolumen steigt und die Leitungen überlastet. Wir machen das nur zu euren besten, bla bla bla.


----------



## Septimus (4. Mai 2013)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist genau so schwachsinnig (soll wohl aufreißerisch sein) wie der Inhalt der Meldung.
> Niemand kann *jeden Haushalt* zwingen, etwas zu kaufen.
> Die Telekom könnte etwas in ihre AGB schreiben, was ihre *Kunden* zwingt, bestimmte hardware zu nutzen, wenn sie denn Kunden bleiben wollten.
> Dann hätte man immer noch die Wahl, den Vertrag zu kündigen.
> ...



Bei Kabeldeutschland habe ich die Auswahlmöglichkeit zwischen nem Billigheimer Modem das nicht mal zum Wegwerfen taugt und zu ner FritzBox 6360 die ich mein eigen nenne. Zudem ist die Übertragungsart bei Kabelbetreibern eine etwas andere als die über die Telefondose. 

Die TerrorCom benutzt Stellenweise auch Fritz Technik, aber so derbe abgespeckt das dem Benutzer viele Dinge zur ordentlichen Benutzung und Überwachung des Netzverkehrs fehlen. Da merkt man schon die Marktbeherrschende Rolle die die TerrorCom inne hat. Aus meiner Sicht spricht nichts dagegen diesen Weltumspannenden Riesen sein Monopol hier zu entziehen und das Netz wieder in Bundeshand zu legen wo es meiner Meinung nach auch hin gehört. Gelder aus Steuermitteln die für den Netzausbau an die TerroCom gingen sind dafür genutzt worden ihren Weltumspannenden Einfluß zu erhöhen anstatt in den Netzausbau. Das nennt man auch gemein hin Veruntreuung von Staatsmitteln. 
Ehemalige Handynetze zu LTE Anlagen zu recyceln hat in meinen Augen nichts mit Netzausbau zu tun, Netzausbau ist für mich immer noch der Ausbau und die Erweiterung des vorhandenen Netzes unter der Erde und diesem Auftrag ist der Rosa Riese nicht wirklich nach gekommen.


----------



## mrfloppy (4. Mai 2013)

erstmal ist es völliger müll was über diese webseite verbreitet wird und selbst WENN telekom sowas vor hätte, würde es NUR telekomkunden betreffen ! denn die telekom kann nicht fremdprovidern vorgeben was für endgeräte deren kunden zu nutzen haben !
dann wurde hier am anfang erzählt alle fremdprovider würden die ports über telekom anmieten weil NUR die telekom dslams besitzt, was natürlich völliger nonsens ist ! völlig aus den haaren herbeigezogen !
bei voip ist es ja schon gang und gebe das nur die geräte der provider genutzt werden können, mit der aussage das die geräte im system mit der seriennr gebucht sein müssen um dann dem kd dementsprechend zugeordnet werden zu können, damit die geräte ihre provisionierung erhalten! würde und geht vereinzelnd mit sicherheit auch anders, aber der normalfall ist das bei voip anschlüssen generell nur die provider eigenen geräte funktionieren bzw komplett funktionieren
aber diese lächerliche panikmache das telekom auch den fremdprovidern zu erzählen hätte das diese nurnoch telekom produkte vertreiben dürfen ist doch völliger humbuk, was eigentlich auch jedem einleuchten sollte! auf atm anschlüssen ist es egal welches gerät, auch der telekom denn die aussage support ist quatsch, fakt ist, nutzt der kunde ein eigenes gerät und damit passt was nicht weil die einstellungen falsch sind macht der techniker das kostenpflichtig weil es dann kein fehler des anbieters ist, genauso verhält es sich wenn man von seinem anbieter eine fritzbox erhalten hat. ist man zu dumm diese einzurichten zahlt man halt den techniker einsatz. das einzige was stimmen könnte ist, das in ein paar jahren telekom das mit den eigenen kunden machen will, da sie ja ihr netz komplett auf voip umstellen wollen, aber was zum geier haben andere anbieter damit zutun? NICHTS !


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Mai 2013)

Auch ja, wie nannten die Ärzte es in einem ihrer Songs so schön? T-error. Passend in doppelter Hinsicht.
Das Netz gehört verstaatlicht, ISP und CDN getrennt, Subventionen zum Netzausbau an die Telekom folglich gestrichen (muß dann der Staat selbst machen) und der Begriff "Flatrate" definiert (ungedrosselt unbegrenztes Datenvolumen). Aber das Ganze dann bitte auch bei der Bahn und dem Schienennetz, bei Banken und beim Trinkwasser/den Wasserwerken. Wir schaffen die freie Marktwirtschaft wieder ab und kehren zurück zur sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Leider wird das nur ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## plaGGy (4. Mai 2013)

Nicht soziale Marktwirtschaft... Das was du meinst heißt Sozialismus...bitte nicht immer verwechseln.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Mai 2013)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Nicht soziale Marktwirtschaft... Das was du meinst heißt Sozialismus...bitte nicht immer verwechseln.


Nein, ich meine soziale Marktwirtschaft, nicht Sozialismus. Sonst hätte ich Sozialismus geschrieben. Den Unterschied kenne ich.
 Und bitte nicht _immer_ unterstellen, man würde _immer_ was verwechseln.


----------



## Uwe64LE (4. Mai 2013)

Nautilus7 schrieb:


> Falls du damit "meine" Meldung meinst.


Das bezog sich eigentlich auf den Journalisten. Du hast das ja mehr oder weniger von der Quelle übernommen.
Soll auch kein persönlicher Angriff sein.

Jeder interpretiert den Artikel halt anders. Bei mir geht das eben über "nicht ganz sachlich" hinaus.


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2013)

Wow, davon hatte ich auch schon gehört nur hab ich dem nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt, da ich es für unglaubwürdig hielt. Aber wenn das stimmt was da steht dann gute Nacht. 

*„Die schlimmsten Auswirkungen für den freien Markt verspricht aber die im Januar gefällte Entscheidung der Bundesnetzagentur, dass der Netzanschluss eines Providers nun nicht mehr die Telefondose sei, sondern das vom Netzbetreiber gelieferte Modem. Damit kann die Telekom künftig vorschreiben, dass nur noch die von ihnen gelieferten Modems am Anschluss benutzt werden dürfen. „Das ist ein Horrorszenario für die Verbraucher, wie auch für die gesamte Branche der Modem- und Routerhersteller in Deutschland“, ist Kissel entsetzt.*



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist genau so schwachsinnig (soll wohl aufreißerisch sein) wie der Inhalt der Meldung.
> Niemand kann *jeden Haushalt* zwingen, etwas zu kaufen.
> Die Telekom könnte etwas in ihre AGB schreiben, was ihre *Kunden* zwingt, bestimmte hardware zu nutzen, wenn sie denn Kunden bleiben wollten.
> Dann hätte man immer noch die Wahl, den Vertrag zu kündigen.
> ...


 Ich glaube du verstehst das falsch. Es geht nicht darum das jeder Anbieter sein eigenes Gerät dem Kunden vorschreibt, sondern das jetzt der Netzanschluss per Definition nicht mehr die TAE Dose ist, sondern das "Modem". Und wieviel Netzbetreiber gibt es genau bei DSL und Co.? Die Telekom kann also folglich so ohne Änderung der AGB "theoretisch" als monop. Netzbetreiber jedem Netznutzer die Nutzung eines Telekommodems vorschreiben.



OctoCore schrieb:


> Und da gab's auch noch die D-Mark und die Mauer und andere gute Sachen.
> 
> Um mal auf die ursprüngliche Nachricht zurück zu kommen:
> Die Seite, auf der sie zu finden ist, ist eine echte Revolver-Website (aber gut gemacht) - Da wird gerne Panik geschürt und Stimmung gemacht.
> Man darf also nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen, was dort zu lesen ist.


 Und wie wäre es mit diesen Quellen??
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/65271...iert-ueber-das-vorgehen-der-deutschen-telekom
http://www.viprinet.com/de/neutrality
http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...and-zurueck-in-die-informationssteinz-007.htm

MfG


----------



## highspeedpingu (4. Mai 2013)

> Es geht nicht darum das jeder Anbieter sein eigenes Gerät dem Kunden  vorschreibt, sondern das jetzt der Netzanschluss per Definition nicht  mehr die TAE Dose ist, sondern das "Modem". Und wieviel Netzbetreiber  gibt es genau bei DSL und Co.? Die Telekom kann also folglich so ohne  Änderung der AGB "theoretisch" als monop. Netzbetreiber jedem Netznutzer  die Nutzung eines Telekommodems vorschreiben.


Das heisst, dass man seine Fritz box hinter dem Telekom Modem anschliessen muss


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Das heisst, dass man seine Fritz box hinter dem Telekom Modem anschliessen muss


Theoretisch ja. Möglich wäre das und genau das ist der Punkt. Das scheinen hier viele nicht zu verstehen, deshalb hatte ich den wichtigen passus nochmal hervorgehoben. 

MfG


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Mai 2013)

Die Frage ist doch, wo bisher festgeschrieben war, das die TAE-Dose der Netzanschluß ist. Wenn das in irgendeinem Gesetzestext steht bz durch eine Behörde geregelt wurde...wurde dies nun mit dem neuen Gesetz auch geändert oder neu geregelt?


----------



## ATB (4. Mai 2013)

Wenn die DrosselCom das so durchzieht ist das der erste Schritt zurück Richtung Blau-Rot-Blaue Flagge-mit-dem-Stern-Regierungsform. Handelt Drosselcom dann noch unter Anweisung verjagt Frau Merkel sich bloß winzige 75% aller Wähler.


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2013)

"Jeder Bürger darf die TK-Hardware seiner Wahl an dem in seinem Haus oder Wohnung ankommendem Kupferdraht betreiben! Dieses allgemeingültige Recht eines jeden Bürgers wird durch die Bundesnetzagentur seit Januar 2013 in Frage gestellt: Nach Auffassung der Bundesnetzagentur ist die freie Wahl bei Telekommunikationshardware  zwar weiterhin möglich – ausgehebelt wird diese Argumentation durch eine kleine aber feine Einschränkung: *Der Netzabschlusspunkt ist nicht mehr die Telefonanschlussdose (TAE) sondern der Router des Netzbetreibers."*

Quelle: Routerzwang & Flatrate-Ende: Bedrohung für VoIP und Internetkultur? | Auerswald Clever BlogAuerswald Clever Blog

Um deine Frage zu beantworten, ja. 

MfG


----------



## ATB (4. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube der CCC wird die Telekom ggf. zeitnah bloßstellen. Wenn jeder gezwungen wird, einen Router der Telekom zu besitzen heist es dann: an die Lötkolben, fertig, los!


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wie wäre es mit diesen Quellen??
> Viprinet ist schockiert ber das Vorgehen der Deutschen Telekom | Pressemitteilung Viprinet Europe GmbH
> Netzneutralität und freie Märkte - Viprinet Positionspapier
> Netzneutralität und freie Märkte - wirft die Deutsche Telekom mit Drosselung, Vectoring und Zwangsroutern Deutschland zurück in die Informationssteinzeit?


 
Ähm, das ist 3 x das selbe (die Meinung von Viprinet) nur auf unterschiedlichen Webseiten 

Den von Dir geposteten Beitrag auf auerswald.de hingegen finde ich schon deutlich sachlicher


----------



## ATB (4. Mai 2013)

Dann steigen wir alle halt auf Satellit um.



> Mit ASTRA Internet und Telefonie über Satellit empfangen - ASTRA


----------



## Nautilus7 (4. Mai 2013)

ATB schrieb:


> Dann steigen wir alle halt auf Satellit um.



Hab mich gestern schon nach SatDSL erkundigt, habe gelesen, dass zumindest Online-Gaming aufgrund eines 1000er bis 2000er Pings unmöglich ist. Leider! Sowas lohn sich dann eigentlich nur für Leute die auf dem Land wohnen aber große Datenpakete hoch- und runterladen müssen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (4. Mai 2013)

ATB schrieb:


> Wenn die DrosselCom das so durchzieht ist das der erste Schritt zurück Richtung Blau-Rot-Blaue Flagge-mit-dem-Stern-Regierungsform. Handelt Drosselcom dann noch unter Anweisung verjagt Frau Merkel sich bloß winzige 75% aller Wähler.


 

nein eher 25% aller wähler


----------



## plaGGy (4. Mai 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine soziale Marktwirtschaft, nicht Sozialismus. Sonst hätte ich Sozialismus geschrieben. Den Unterschied kenne ich.
> Und bitte nicht _immer_ unterstellen, man würde _immer_ was verwechseln.


 
Du redest von Verstaatlichen.... das sind Züge von Sozialismus. In der sozialen Marktwirtschaft wird im Grunde der liberale Markt durch staatlichen Eingriff (Verhinderung von Monopol, allgemeine Rahmenbedingungen im Wettbewerb etc.) in groben Zügen gelenkt... nicht Unternehmen verstaatlicht.

Es sei denn natürlich, du interpretierst den Begriff auf deine eigenen Weise und nicht so wie er als Wirtschaftsordnung bspw. für Deutschland und Österreich gilt, dann solltest du das auch schreiben und nicht einfach den Begriff abkupfern.

Die soziale Marktwirtschaft ist nämlich primär, immer noch genau das, eine Art der freien Marktwirtschaft.
Sie soll die guten Elemente (Forschungsdrang, Preisbildung, Wettbewerb, Privateigentum usw.) der "echten" liberalen MW enthalten, aber die schlechten (Monopolstellungen, soziale Nachteile, zerstörerischen Wettbewerb etc.) auffangen und abdämpfen, im Grunde also bestmöglicher Wohlstand einer breiten Masse, bei genügender Absicherung. (natürlich von mir hier sehr vereinfacht dargestellt) 

Das was du beschreibst sind die ersten Züge einer klar sozialistischen (Markt-)Wirtschaft, nämlich zentrale Planung, Staats-/"Gemeinschaftseigentum" etc, man könnte China grob als solche bezeichnen, sie haben ein großes Wachstum an Privatwirtschaft, aber die wichtigsten Unternehmen/Entscheidungen liegen mehr oder weniger in Partei/Staatshand.


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ähm, das ist 3 x das selbe (die Meinung von Viprinet) nur auf unterschiedlichen Webseiten
> 
> Den von Dir geposteten Beitrag auf auerswald.de hingegen finde ich schon deutlich sachlicher



Siehe zwei Posts weiter oben...^^

MfG


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Mai 2013)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Du redest von Verstaatlichen.... das sind Züge von Sozialismus. In der sozialen Marktwirtschaft wird im Grunde der liberale Markt durch staatlichen Eingriff (Verhinderung von Monopol, allgemeine Rahmenbedingungen im Wettbewerb etc.) in groben Zügen gelenkt... nicht Unternehmen verstaatlicht.
> 
> Es sei denn natürlich, du interpretierst den Begriff auf deine eigenen Weise und nicht so wie er als Wirtschaftsordnung bspw. für Deutschland und Österreich gilt, dann solltest du das auch schreiben und nicht einfach den Begriff abkupfern.
> 
> ...


Okay, wir sind jetzt aberkomplett Offtopic.

Die soziale Marktwirtschaft war das, was in der BRD nach dem 2. Weltkrieg eingeführt wurde. Einen Teil gab es schon vorher, das soziale Netz, das von Bismark eingeführt wurde, zu dem zB die Rentenversicherung gehörte.
 Nach dem Krieg war beispielsweise die Post staatlich (die Telekom und damit Telefonanschlüsse, die Leitungen, die Telefonzellen etcpp gehörte alles zur Post), da gehörte das Schienennetz dem Staat, weil die Deutsche Bundesbahn ein staatliches Unternehmen war. Da waren sämtliche Wasserwerke staatliche Betriebe.
Gut, die Bahn ist noch Staatsunternehmen, soll aber unbedingt privatisiert und an die Börse gehen - mit Schienennetz.
Viele Wasserwerke sind ebenfalls noch staatlich. Hier in Berlin aber zum Beispiel nicht.

Dennoch, haben wir in der BRD im Sozialismus gelebt?
Nein. Warum nicht?
Wie Du schon so schön schriebst: die soziale Marktwirtschaft soll schlechte Aspekt der freien Marktwirtschaft abfangen: Wenn ein Unternehmen wie die Bahn, das einzig existierende Netz mit in die Privatisierung nimmt, wie kann es dann echte Konkurrenz geben, wenn diese die Schienen anmieten müßte?
Gleiches bei der Telekom. Natürlich sind die Leitungen nicht mehr die gleichen, aber als die Telekom gegründet wurde, bekam sie einfach die Leitungen zugesprochen, die vorher der staatlichen Post gehörten. Wo das hinführt sehen wir ja. Wenn das keine schlechten Aspekte der freien Marktwirtschaft sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht.

Der Staat muß in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft regulierend eingreifen, absolut richtig, doch in welche Hände packt man Infrastruktur, wenn man Netz und Service trennt? Wem soll das Schienennetz gehören? Und wem auch immer es gehört, darf dann keine Züge darauf fahren lassen. Wem sollen die Telefonleitungen gehören? Wem auch immer sie gehören, darf dann kein ISP sein. Wem sollen die Straßen gehören? Wem die Wasserleitungen?

Klar, wer eine Infrastuktur aufbaut, dem gehört sie auch. Schienen, Wasserrohre, Telefonleitungen, Straßen, all das wurde zu Zeiten des goldenen Wirtschaftswunders vom Staat gebaut. Also sollte es auch dem Staat gehören.
Diese Dinge dann bei der Privatisierung mit abzugeben, führt zu Problemen, siehe Berliner Wasserwerke, siehe Telekom, siehe Bahn. Und die PKW-Maut für privatisierte Straßen will auch keiner.
Ist das Sozialismus? Nein. Es ist soziale Marktwirtschaft. Gewisse Dinge gehören nicht nur reguliert, sondern auch in staatliche Hand. Und wenn etwas ursprünglich mal staatlich war, finde ich es ziemlich dreist, von Sozialismus zu sprechen, wenn es wieder verstaatlicht wird.

Das Problem ist meiner Meinung eher, und da sehe ich mich auch in  Beiträgen wie Deinem bestätigt, das der schleichende Prozess weg von der  sozialen Marktwirtschaft mit einem Mantra der Konzerne und  Wirtschaftswissenschaftler einherging, die ja selbst jede Form von  staatlicher Regulierung als "sozialistisch" beschimpfen. Bestes  Beispiel, das eigentlich zu traurig ist, als das man darüber lachen  dürfte: Als Obama versuchte die allgemeine Krankenversicherung in den  USA ein zu führen, wurde das von vielen Amerikanern als Anfang der  Einführung des Kommunismus gewertet, jaja, es sei schon traurig, das  sich all die Arbeitslosen keine Krankenversicherung leisten könnten und  Solidarität ist toll, aber bitte nicht so.
Das  Telekommunikationsgeheimnis wird Schritt für Schritt abgeschafft,  Datenschutz ist toll zu haben, aber beachten? Wozu, Facebook ist doch so viel besser. Im Namen der Sicherheit kann man all die Rechte gut einschränken.  Und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, im Namen der Umsatzsteigerung, des  Konsums, der nötig ist für grenzenlosen Wirtschaftswachstum, ist auch  jedes Mittel Recht: Der gläserne Kunde für personalisierte Werbung,  festverbaute Akkus, staatliche Fördergelder mitnehmen und dann ins  Ausland gehen oder die Dividende erhöhren.
Alles schon gehabt. Mir kann keiner sagen, wir würden heute noch in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft leben.

Die wurde leider irgendwann zwischen Wiedervereinigung und heute abgeschafft, ein langsamer, schleichender Prozess, ich könnte Dir kein genaues Datum nennen.
Wir leben heute leider in einer freien Marktwirtschaft, das letzte was noch fehlt ist "Hire and fire" und die Abschaffung der Sozialversicherungspflicht.
Das Ergebnis? Bei gleicher Arbeit verdiene ich heute soviel, wie mein Großvater als Rente bekam. Autsch.

Ich lebe heute in Berlin, die Großeltern meiner Freundin, deren Eltern und sie selbst haben die DDR kennengelernt, haben darin gelebt oder sind darin geboren, ich selbst habe inzwischen genug Gespräche zu dem Thema mit ihnen geführt.
Ich habe hier inzwischen genügend Museen besucht, muß jeden Tag auf dem Weg zur Arbeit über die "Grenze" und komme an den Resten der Mauer vorbei.
Glaub mir, das möchte niemand - und ganz bestimmt nicht ich - zurück haben. Bitte, bitte unterstellt mir nie wieder, den Unterschied zwischen sozialer Marktwirtschaft und Sozialismus nicht zu kennen.
Danke.

Und nun möge der Shitstorm beginnen, den ich hiermit provoziert haben mag.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. Mai 2013)

hast vollkommen recht
zum thema 
na toll wieder ein FDP Lobby erfolg wenn das durchkommt. ist monopol sicher.
vorteil ist aber clouddienste wird es nicht geben.
Videotheken werden wieder groß, Spiele haben optionales online konto anmeldung.
Wenn das so kommt dann gerne drosselung und volumentarif.
Aber Internationale Firmen und Content mafia wird das niemals so umstellen. daher ist das ein no go


----------



## OctoCore (4. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wie wäre es mit diesen Quellen??
> Viprinet ist schockiert ber das Vorgehen der Deutschen Telekom | Pressemitteilung Viprinet Europe GmbH





> Die auf diesen Seiten veröffentlichten Inhalte sind PR-Material von Kunden der news aktuell GmbH.



Von einer unabhängigen und kritischen Presse im journalistischen Sinn kann also kaum die Rede sein bei diesem sogenannten Presse-Portal. Das ist ein Viprinet-Artikel.



> Netzneutralität und freie Märkte - Viprinet Positionspapier



Okay - Viprinet macht die Pferde scheu (und macht auf sich aufmerksam  - Hauptsache), in eigenem Interesse natürlich, was ich ihne nicht verüble. Klappern gehört zum Handwerk, vor allem, wenn die gelbe Gefahr mit günstiger Netzausrüstungshardware vor der Tür steht.



> Netzneutralität und freie Märkte - wirft die Deutsche Telekom mit Drosselung, Vectoring und Zwangsroutern Deutschland zurück in die Informationssteinzeit?



Und auch hier keine Nachricht, sondern nur eine weitere Version des Viprinet-Artikels (wie keinnick schon erkannt hat).

Alles Viprinet - sonst nix. Keine Spur von irgendwelcher unabhängiger journalistischer Arbeit zu sehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Mai 2013)

Mein Gott, was nehmt ihr alle, dass ihr solchen Unsinn glaubt? 



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> na toll wieder ein FDP Lobby erfolg wenn das durchkommt. ist monopol sicher.


 
Man kann natürlich immer auf der FDP rumhacken, ist ja auch ein dankbares Ziel. Aber das die einer Monopolisierung in diesem Ausmaße zustimmen würden ist dann doch ein wenig arg weit hergeholt und so ziemlich diametral zu allem wofür diese Partei steht bzw. stand. Auch bei deren Zielgruppe - oder dem was davon noch übrig ist - würde ein solches Vorgehen wohl kaum auf Zustimmung treffen. Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen, dass die in den letzten Jahren ja ohnehin alles getan haben um auch die letzten Wähler noch zu vergraulen, aber deswegen hier auf einen Lobbyerfolg bei der FDP zu spekulieren ist wirklich weit an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## marcus_T (4. Mai 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nee, der Deutsche Nationalsport heißt Nörgeln


 ne in die persoabteilung rennen und petzen, kollegen anscheißen.
dann wird mobbing kommen dann F1 

@T
auch wenn ich Kabel BW Kunde bin, bin mir sicher die lassen sich auch etwas für ihre Kunden einfallen.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Mai 2013)

marcus_T schrieb:


> @T
> auch wenn ich Kabel BW Kunde bin, bin mir sicher die lassen sich auch etwas für ihre Kunden einfallen.


 
Das ist jetzt der erneute Beweis, dass der deutsche Volkssport Nr. 1 Jammern und Schwarzsehen ist!

KabelBW zwingt einen schon immer ihre Hardware zu nutzen!  Abgesehen davon ist es ja bei jedem Unternehmen so, dass es ganze Abteilungen voller Leute gibt, die sich ununterbrochen damit beschäftigen wie sie ihre Kunden gängeln können  Gut bei der Telekom entsteht dieser Eindruck wirklich gelegentlich...


----------



## nfsgame (4. Mai 2013)

Och, da wird es garantiert eine Möglichkeit (Mod-Firmware, MAC-Adressenmanipulation [wenn man das Teil schon aufgezwungen bekommt, warum nicht wenigstens was von nutzen...]) geben was anderes zu nutzen. Wenn mans gut macht, fällts über Fernzugriff kaum auf... Außer natürlich, da wird eine Hintertür eingebaut. Aber auch das könnte man irgendwie emulieren und die Befehle halt ins Leere laufen lassen... Reinlassen muss man die Verbrecher ins Haus ja eh nicht... Also: Wer wills kontrollieren?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2013)

Die Möglichkeit besteht ja auch noch das es mal einen Hack dafür geben würden um die Überwachungsdrohne blind zu machen


----------



## DaStash (5. Mai 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Von einer unabhängigen und kritischen Presse im journalistischen Sinn kann also kaum die Rede sein bei diesem sogenannten Presse-Portal. Das ist ein Viprinet-Artikel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Grundlage ist eine  Definitionsänderung der Bundesnetzagentur. Darauf basieren auch die anderen Berichte. Das hatte ich aber auch schon gepostet.
Routerzwang & Flatrate-Ende: Bedrohung für VoIP und Internetkultur? | Auerswald Clever BlogAuerswald Clever Blog
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/AVM-Routerzwang-bremst-Innovation-und-Wettbewerb-1816313.html

MfG


----------



## Voodoo2 (5. Mai 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit besteht ja auch noch das es mal einen Hack dafür geben würden um die Überwachungsdrohne blind zu machen


 

mit einem schlechten gefühl im hinter kopf (klapts oder nicht )


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Mai 2013)

noname545 schrieb:


> bei 1und1 kannst du jedes beliebige Modem anklemmen, hat mir sogar der Support persönlich bestätigt. Zum glück bin ich nicht bei der Telekom, die geben mir keine Leitung mehr weil ich kein Kunde mehr bin



Aber nur wenn der Splitter nicht von 1&1 ist, sonst brauchst du einen speziellen Adapter, oder den passenden Router.


----------



## locojens (6. Mai 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> sollen sie die fussball industrie fördern und jedem der jungs nen ball spendieren - gibts keinen streit mehr und alle können sich wieder um wichtigeres kümmern



Mein Lieblingsspruch!  Zum Thema: Die Aufregung unter den den Leuten die sich mit der Materie beschäftigen ist sicherlich groß. Aber die dieser Beziehung dumme Masse interessiert es einfach nicht,
die Zahlen einfach mehr und gut. Also kommen die Magenta TeleTubbies m.M. nach damit durch und scheffeln noch mehr Kohle.


----------



## HGHarti (9. Mai 2013)

Wer die möglichkeit hat einfach wechseln(Habe ich auch gemacht habe jetzt Kabel )Meine Leitung ist nun fast 10x so schnell und alles zusammen fast 33% billiger.

War seid 99 Kunde der Drosselkom aber die kamen nicht weiter als mit einer 16000 er Leitung.

PS:fals ihr wechselt hebt alles schön auf da kommt noch Spass auf euch zu(möchtegern Rechnung)
Aber immer hart bleiben und alles belegen können.


----------



## Bandicoot (9. Mai 2013)

Glaub ich nicht dran! Und wenn, dann zwingt den Leuten wenigstens ne ordentliche Fritzbox auf, von meiner 6840 geh ich nicht weg. 
Was soll ich mit den ihren Schrott. Das Speedport LTE II kann nicht mal 5 Ghz Band W-Lan! Fritz bleibt


----------



## keinnick (9. Mai 2013)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht dran! Und wenn, dann zwingt den Leuten wenigstens ne ordentliche Fritzbox auf, von meiner 6840 geh ich nicht weg.
> Was soll ich mit den ihren Schrott. Das Speedport LTE II kann nicht mal 5 Ghz Band W-Lan! Fritz bleibt



Das Fritzchen kannst Du ja dann dahinterklemmen


----------



## Johnson (9. Mai 2013)

Oh ich freu mich schon.
Volle Kosten kontrolle ähm Daten Kontrolle / Spionage.

Und wenn man sich doch mal erdreisten sollte ein anderes Modem zunehmen zack ist der Zugang dicht und im Service Center ist keiner zu erreichen.
Man kann dagegen dann Klagen aber man sitzt erstmal auf den Trockenen und kann versuchen mit seinen Nachbarn übers Dosentelefon eine Verbindung herrzustellen.
Naja Ohne USRobotiks würde man in einigen Teilen von Westdeutschlands sich wieder mit Morsezeichen, Flaschenpost und den Angesprochenen Dosentelefon behelfen müssen.
Wenn sie uns das nun auch noch Vertraglich/Gesetzlich untersagen wollen ein vernünftiges Modem zubenutzen, damit man nicht zwischen Jeden URL aufruf erstmal einkaufen fahren kann freue ich mich so richtig.

Die sollten erstmal ihr LTE versprechen einlösen und das LTE Netz ausserhalb von Grossstädten ausbauen bevor sie an so etwas Denken......

pff Begrenzung des Datenvolumens.....
pff Nur noch Telekom Modems benutzen.....

Da wünscht man sich noch die Gute Ära des CB-Funk Packetradios zurück!


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2013)

Hier im Thread wird eindrucksvoll bewiesen, wie die Macht einer Lobby das Meinungsbild im Netz beeinflussen kann. Da wird von einer Seite mit eindeutigen Interessen der Teufel an die wand gemalt und ihr schluckt das alles wie wenn es die unausweichliche Zukunft wäre! Seid ihr echt alle so leichtgläubig? Man muss doch nicht seinen gesunden Menschenverstand abgeben wenn man im Netz surft...

Nichts von den angesprochenen Dingen wird passieren! Selbst wenn die Telekom ihren Kunden bestimmte Hardware vorschreiben würde - wie es andere Anbieter übrigens heute schon tun! - wäre ein Wechsel zu einem anderen Anbieter ein leichtes um das zu umgehen. Rein wettbewerbsrechtlich wäre es aber absolut undenkbar, dass es einem Unternehmen gestattet werden würde allen Internetnutzern (auch denen die bei Wettbewerbern unter Vertrag stehen, wie es der Artikel suggeriert) ein bestimmtes Produkt aufzwingt. Wie sollte das gehen?

Also jetzt mal alle wieder runterkommen, 2 Minuten überlegen und dann die Meldung einfach ignorieren!


----------



## DaStash (10. Mai 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Hier im Thread wird eindrucksvoll bewiesen, wie die Macht einer Lobby das Meinungsbild im Netz beeinflussen kann. Da wird von einer Seite mit eindeutigen Interessen der Teufel an die wand gemalt und ihr schluckt das alles wie wenn es die unausweichliche Zukunft wäre! Seid ihr echt alle so leichtgläubig? Man muss doch nicht seinen gesunden Menschenverstand abgeben wenn man im Netz surft...
> 
> Nichts von den angesprochenen Dingen wird passieren! Selbst wenn die Telekom ihren Kunden bestimmte Hardware vorschreiben würde - wie es andere Anbieter übrigens heute schon tun! - wäre ein Wechsel zu einem anderen Anbieter ein leichtes um das zu umgehen. Rein wettbewerbsrechtlich wäre es aber absolut undenkbar, dass es einem Unternehmen gestattet werden würde allen Internetnutzern (auch denen die bei Wettbewerbern unter Vertrag stehen, wie es der Artikel suggeriert) ein bestimmtes Produkt aufzwingt. Wie sollte das gehen?
> 
> Also jetzt mal alle wieder runterkommen, 2 Minuten überlegen und dann die Meldung einfach ignorieren!


 Ok. Dann verrate doch mal warum die Bundesnetzagentur per Definition, mit Hilfe der Telekom, festgelegt hat, dass jetzt das Ende der letzten Meile nicht mehr die TAE Dose sondern die Router/ Modes sind? Welchen Zweck hat das, wenn nicht eben jenen Prognostizierten? Des Weiteren irrst du dich. Die Telekom kann jetzt schon Hardware vorschreiben, siehe Splitter. Diese sind Teil der Telefonleitung und gehören der Telekom.
So viel dazu. 

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube kaum, dass die Bundesnetzagentur die Hilfe der Telekom braucht um Definitionen zu verändern. 

Das Anbieter bestimmte Hardware vorschreiben können ist klar, das geschieht heute schon und erleichtert sicherlich auch den Support. Das die Telekom allen(!) Haushalten vorschreiben kann oder möchte was für Hardware eingesetzt werden muss(!) ist allerdings tief im Bereich der Verschwörungstheorien angesiedelt und rechtlich nicht umsetzbar. Dafür gibt es keinerlei Hinweise außer dem Geschreibsel auf dieser einen Seite auf die sich dann noch ein paar andere Panikmacher beziehen...


----------



## DaStash (10. Mai 2013)

Also ersten, es geht nicht darum das Anbiete es machen sondern der Netzbetreiber, welcher nun einmal über 80% der Internetkunden versorgt und zweitens, liegt es im Bereich des Möglichen und Machbaren, siehe das Beispiel mit dem Splitter welcher ja auch Anbieter übergreifend vorgeschrieben wird.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (10. Mai 2013)

Das Kartellamt würde hier einen Riegel vorschieben, ganz einfach.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> siehe das Beispiel mit dem Splitter welcher ja auch Anbieter übergreifend vorgeschrieben wird.



Das hat aber technische Gründe: DSL-Weiche


----------

